# Need advice.



## froghair (Apr 1, 2014)

Since I've never intentionally fished for carp I'm wondering what works best around here. I've watched dozens of YouTube videos from all over the world and it seems that there are as many techniques as there are fishermen. I was at rocky river this AM and tried a boilie with uncle josh carp bait with no success. I did away with the boilie and switched to attaching the bait on the hook. In both cases a #6 hook was used on as slip rig. I'm using a 7' ugly stik and Abu Garcia 5600 with the drag set just enough to prevent the whole thing from trailing into Lake Erie. Obviously no one catches fish every time out. Just wondering what I might do differently.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

The best way to learn some of the techniques you have seen online, is in person. A lot of the terms and techniques used for targeting carp originated in the UK. Despite speaking the same language, a lot of the ideas don't translate clearly.

It just so happens that the Carp Angler's Group is having a social fish-in at East Harbor this weekend. There will be several catch and release carp anglers there throughout the weekend. Buckeye Bob Bernowski, Ohio's CAG chair, will arrive tomorrow afternoon and stay until midday Sunday, unless wind conditions drain the harbor. He is a great ambassador to carp angling and is always willing to share his knowledge.

I see you are in Lakewood, which appears to be a little more than an hour drive to East Harbor. If you have the time and the means, I highly recommend stopping by to check it out. More information on the event can be found on the Carp Angler's Group forum at the link below.

http://www.carpanglersgroup.com/for...-in;-11-13-april-2014;-east-harbor-lake-erie/


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

TimJC said:


> The best way to learn some of the techniques you have seen online, is in person. A lot of the terms and techniques used for targeting carp originated in the UK. Despite speaking the same language, a lot of the ideas don't translate clearly.
> 
> It just so happens that the Carp Angler's Group is having a social fish-in at East Harbor this weekend. There will be several catch and release carp anglers there throughout the weekend. Buckeye Bob Bernowski, Ohio's CAG chair, will arrive tomorrow afternoon and stay until midday Sunday, unless wind conditions drain the harbor. He is a great ambassador to carp angling and is always willing to share his knowledge.
> 
> ...


Take Tim's advice. There will a decent amount of experienced carp anglers there that will glad to help you. It will be worth the drive.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

The simplest way to get fish on the bank: Canned sweetcorn.

Pick a spot you plan to try, dump in several cans for a few days leading up the day you want to fish. Try to pick a spot that is less likely to have someone in it when you show up to fish. Or bait multiple spots.

The way I did it in the beginning was a #6 baitholder hook. Thread the corn on the hook. Toss in a handful of corn to the area you are going to cast. Cast out and toss in the corn. Remember, if there's current, toss the corn in a little up stream so as it drifts down stream it falls to the area where your hook is laying.

As far as the rest of the rig, I started out just using a few small split shot. A swivel and appropriate size egg sinker would be fine too.

Don't worry about boilies and all that stuff for a while. You'll put more fish on the bank sooner with corn. It costs less too.

If you really want to go basic/old school get a box of wheaties and some vanilla. Crush wheaties, add a little vanilla and make a dough ball. Many big carp taken with this method by a lot of people.

Just keep it simple. I had all that carp stuff and going fishing turned into too much of a job. Some guys enjoy that sort of thing. To some guys it's a **** measuring contest. None of it is necessary.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

BottomBouncer said:


> The simplest way to get fish on the bank: Canned sweetcorn.
> 
> Pick a spot you plan to try, dump in several cans for a few days leading up the day you want to fish. Try to pick a spot that is less likely to have someone in it when you show up to fish. Or bait multiple spots.
> 
> ...


As a dedicated carper with a lot of fancy euro equipment, I agree with BottomBouncer's advice. Sweet corn is very hard to beat. Just as a person does not need a $20,000 bass boat to catch a bass, you don't need to spend thousands of dollars to catch a carp.


----------

